
Ask HN: Open source library to generate music programatically? - palerm
Have you heard of any open source library to generate music programatically? I&#x27;m interested in generating music from the &quot;first principles&quot;, that is to say, chords or notes.
======
awithrow
There is the music21 python project from MIT
[http://web.mit.edu/music21/](http://web.mit.edu/music21/)

It's been awhile since I've used it but it worked well and could generate and
analyze music in the classical Western tradition.

I used it in a project to generate midi music in the style of specific
composers based on Markov chains. Sadly I don't have the source anymore
otherwise I'd link you to it.

~~~
palerm
It looks promising, thank you very much.

